# what does a xanax high feel like?



## Pantera

So i've tried hydrocodone and am curious as to what xanax is like. What are the differances? and also whats the same?

and how much is the recommended dose to start?


----------



## RandomGuy123

xanax is more of a lazy feeling, with a lot less euphoria than hydrocodone, you are also more likely to not give a fuck about anything.
Try 1-2Mgs first time.


----------



## Pantera

i feel lazy and dont give a fuck about anything on hydrocodone. so they are very similiar?


----------



## Whipped Dream

Xanax makes you extremely sleepy and stupid. Kinda like being drunk. It also has a reputation of zapping your memory. You'll wake up the next day after 2mg of Xanax and wonder what the fuck happened the night before.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Pantera said:


> i feel lazy and don't give a fuck about anything on hydrocodone. so they are very similiar?



The only similarities of the two is that they are both CNS depressants that cause sedation. Benzodiazepines make you not give a fuck in a different way than opiates like hydrocodone. Benzodiazepines numb your emotions so that you don't feel anything which sort of includes pleasure. Benzos don't produce euphoria or give you a buzz. There isn't a "high". Basically benzodiazepines produce sedation and relax you, your mind and your body. They make you feel comfortable which means you can become lazy.

All Benzos have the following purposes:
1. Relief of anxiety (calm you down)
2. Induce sleep
3. Relax muscles
4. Anti-convulsants
5. Amnesiacs 

Xanax kicks in very quick, like within 5 minutes and has a short duration of 2.5-3 hours You become very calm quickly, then you'll feel slightly sedated, maybe numb. You MAY feel some euphoria for a few minutes or so but don't expect to. You become relaxed and get lazy like you want to kick back on the couch and do nothing. You may fall asleep and forget about everything.

Unlike hydrocodone, you don't want to take benzodiazepines at school. It is a stupid idea and will probably get caught. You can tell when somebody is fucked up on them. You might stumble around and slur. They are tranquilizers. You don't want to be anywhere you can't sit down. School may have seats but you may just fall asleep and forget where you are when you wake up. Benzos make you very drowsy. You will have regret you took them, it will be no fun to do so. They don't make you really "high".


----------



## Pantera

really? taking xanax at school would make me that noticeably different?


----------



## Whipped Dream

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> The only similarities of the two is that they are both CNS depressants that cause sedation. Benzodiazepines make you not give a fuck in a different way than opiates like hydrocodone. Benzodiazepines numb your emotions so that you don't feel anything which sort of includes pleasure. Benzos don't produce euphoria or give you a buzz. There isn't a "high". Basically benzodiazepines produce sedation and relax you, your mind and your body. They make you feel comfortable which means you can become lazy.
> 
> All Benzos have the following purposes:
> 1. Relief of anxiety (calm you down)
> 2. Induce sleep
> 3. Relax muscles
> 4. Anti-convulsants
> 5. Amnesiacs
> 
> Xanax kicks in very quick, like within 5 minutes and has a short duration of 2.5-3 hours You become very calm quickly, then you'll feel slightly sedated, maybe numb. You MAY feel some euphoria for a few minutes or so but don't expect to. You become relaxed and get lazy like you want to kick back on the couch and do nothing. You may fall asleep and forget about everything.
> 
> Unlike hydrocodone, you don't want to take benzodiazepines at school. It is a stupid idea and will probably get caught. You can tell when somebody is fucked up on them. You might stumble around and slur. They are tranquilizers. You don't want to be anywhere you can't sit down. School may have seats but you may just fall asleep and forget where you are when you wake up. Benzos make you very drowsy. You will have regret you took them, it will be no fun to do so. They don't make you really "high".



I couldn't have put it more eloquently. VERY GOOD comparison. I get anxiety at work a lot. I popped a Xanax one day just before walking into an important staff meeting. I woke up with everyone around the table laughing at me. Xanax makes you non-functional.


----------



## Pantera

i really want to try some.

how commonly is it used recreationally compared to hydrocodone you think?


----------



## RedBaron

Both are well known and widely abused.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Pantera said:


> i really want to try some.
> 
> how commonly is it used recreationally compared to hydrocodone you think?



Well hydrocodone is a more recreational drug and gets you higher.


----------



## Depressicaa

It feels like a blackout lol. Its just like drinking without any feeling in your body, which isn't really my kind of high.


----------



## Pantera

i need to find a way to get some. this would be great for school in my opinion


----------



## akdroid

To me it feels alot like being drunk. I am more aware of what goes on around me than when Im drunk, but my body gets that same lazy(as described earlier) relaxed feeling that I get when drunk. The first time I took xanax I made the mistake of taking a whole 2mg bar and I couldnt even stand up out of my chair without falling back into it after it kicked in lol. 

If you havent taken xanax before, I suggest only using .5mg at first. Its also not a drug you want to make a habit out of. I hear of people dying on xanax than almost anything else. Many celebrities have died from mixtures of medications that always seem to include xanax, and if you ever watch Dr.G Medical Examiner, you will notice alot of her autopsies are of ppl who died as a result of complications taking meds including xanax. So just take it when you really need it, its a very dangerous drug to make a habit out of.


----------



## Downsey

You cannot compare the high of an opiate to a benzo...two very very different feelings.  Opiates (hydrocodone) give you a peaceful warm blissful feeling.  Benzos will give you some attributes of being drunk such as not giving a damn, saying whatever is on your mind and feeling tired, but without the "drunk" bodily feeling.

My benzo nights usually involve me getting into a fight, steeling shit and not remembering anything the next morning.  I've learned that they are not my cup of tea unless i take a dose that's so minute it's not even worth it.  I can't imagine being in school on 1mg+ of xanax, i would be kicked out in a heartbeat.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Downsey said:


> I can't imagine being in school on 1mg+ of xanax, i would be kicked out in a heartbeat.



The OP thinks it would be a good idea to take at school LOL

If your looking to be thrown out of school for being drunk than go ahead, take it at school.


----------



## Pantera

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> The OP thinks it would be a good idea to take at school LOL
> 
> If your looking to be thrown out of school for being drunk than go ahead, take it at school.



i guarantee i wouldnt be kicked out. I know some people who actually come to school drunk. no ones ever been kicked out.

I'll start off with .5 mg and see how i react to it

im finding a way to do this


----------



## Pantera

I have hydrocodone now i need a benzo so my tolerance wont go up really fast. and i'll keep alternating


----------



## RandomGuy123

Wish I had some opiates :/.


----------



## DMTime_warp

Oh man I had quite a thing going on with xanax back when i was in highschool. I had a lot of anxiety and had been on various medications(ssri's) none of which seemed to work. One day I this girl I knew offered to sell me some. I told her I had never done them so she gave me 2 2mg bars for free to try. That night being anxious about trying it, I took a quarter of it. I noticed a subtle relaxtion 20 minutes later. I decided to take another .25. Felt even better, all my anxiety stopped, I felt normal and pleasantly relaxed. Took the rest of that one plus the other 2mg one, felt sedated and without a care in the world. This turned into an (luckily) moderate addiction fast,  the odd thing was is i could remember what i did on them unless i ate more than 8mg or mixed them with alcohol. I'll never forget me and my friend taking 3 each and ending up at hiss place, him talking about wanting a surface piercing and me offering to give him one with a safety pin. We walked to the restroom and I stuck the safety pin through is arm and closed it... Under normal sober circumstances seeing that happen would have made me faint. Also, the withdraws from benzodiazepines are terrible, be careful!


----------



## psytaco

Pantera said:


> i guarantee i wouldnt be kicked out. I know some people who actually come to school drunk. no ones ever been kicked out.
> 
> I'll start off with .5 mg and see how i react to it
> 
> im finding a way to do this



Famous last words buddy. Don't take drugs at school. I don't want to sound like a parent, but not only will you get kicked out if you get caught, but you won't learn shit. This might not seem like a big deal, but if you don't do anything in school then you really shut alot of doors for your future. Like college, which isn't all about study. If you like getting drunk, high and fucking alot of hot girls then college may be for you.

At least try the drug at home a few times so you know what to expect.

Also, research more. Xanax can be very addictive, and getting addicted to it and having to give up is not a fun experience.

The high isn't that great. You'll feel drowsy, out of it, any anxiety you have will be gone. You feel relaxed (but not like on opiates), there is very little euphoria. Walking might be a bit difficult, as will talking. There is a good chance you will forget most of what you do while on it. also, be warned you might do alot of odd shit you don't remember, I used to do this when I had a valium addiction (valium is another type of benzo), and I'd wake up the next day and be like 'what the fuck happened' with all these weird text messages or phone calls made.


----------



## Pantera

i will make sure to start very low. Dont worry i am VERY cautious about taking drugs at school. I remember the first time i took hydrocodone it was at school and i asked here how much i should take. K'd-OUT-in-AZ told me to take 15mg and i took 5mg lol

whats more addictive, xanax or hydrocodone?


----------



## Whipped Dream

Pantera said:


> whats more addictive, xanax or hydrocodone?





6's really. To some its opiates to others its benzos. Its different for everybody.


----------



## shady4091

Wow OP, you have to be one of the most immature, irresponsible people I have ever seen on this forum. Why bother coming here if you're not going to listen to what anyone has to say. Three people now have told you that taking drugs in school is a BAD IDEA. I don't give a shit if you haven't been caught yet. Either you will be caught, or your behavior and use will catch up to you in the long run; and like someone pointed out, you won't learn shit. 

I hope you do take a bar in school. I hope you stumble around like a retard, pass out in class, and wake up with authorities standing all around you while you fumble your words trying to recall what the fuck happened. I guarantee if you don't get kicked out of school and continue on this way, you'll become addicted and fail all of your classes anyway. You'll wonder "what could have possibly gone wrong in my plan to alternate between two highly addictive drugs to prevent addiction?" But I guess you're too cool for school anyway... 

Sorry I'm being a bit harsh but I have a weak spot for people who have too bad a case of the "it'll never happen to me"'s


----------



## Bitter and Tainted

Xanax isn't something to fuck around with.

There's lot more (safer) options out there if you're hellbent on experimenting.


----------



## Whipped Dream

I guarantee if you take Xanax at school you won't remember ANYTHING your professors told you during class. It's not a functional drug. It's good for times when you have a lot of spare time to wind down and do nothing. Good for weekends and evenings just a few hours before going to bed. 

Xanax during school = poor performance. Don't go there.


----------



## pally pete

psytaco said:


> Famous last words buddy. Don't take drugs at school.



Sound advice.

I made the mistake of taking lsd at school once......big mistake!


----------



## highhooked

I think if he starts at .5 he should be alright dont you think?

Not suggesting that he take them at school but since he is anyway that sounds like a pretty good dose.

Just be fucking careful dude xanax is a crazy ass drug if you decide ahh ill take .5 more that could be teh difference between not being all fucked up and being FUCKED UP

Its pretty powerful stuff especially if never used before


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Xanax fucks with your coordination, speech & memory. But don't expect to feel "high" as in intense pleasure or "feeling good". The only people who feel euphoric from them are those who suffer from really bad anxiety because to these people the relief is a great feeling. If you don't suffer from anxiety then chances are you won't feel euphoric. High doses are kind of like getting drunk without the euphoria. But don't expect to feel great.


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

Pantera said:


> i will make sure to start very low. Dont worry i am VERY cautious about taking drugs at school. I remember the first time i took hydrocodone it was at school and i asked here how much i should take. K'd-OUT-in-AZ told me to take 15mg and i took 5mg lol
> 
> whats more addictive, xanax or hydrocodone?



hey man i really think you should try some klonopin instead of xanax. itll last you the whole day through shool, youll feel fucked up stiill but you wont act as fucked up like stumblin and stuff. 

i had to make this decision last night actually. it was 5mg xanax or 16mg kpins. im like ehhhh ive never heard anyone ii know talk about kpins but ill get em to test. i took 8mg and it had me feelin like i was on about 5mg xanax ecxept it lasted a loooott longer. i actually chilled smoked 2 blunts went to the movies and came on BL when i got home and was stilllllll fucked up hahah.
btw sorry for the spelling i cant be bothered to fix it


----------



## Alex000

Okay, well I have to say that unlike opiates to an opiate-naive person, benzos CAN be okay in setting like school, and still be enjoyed. I wouldn't say benzos get me high, but they can fuck me up if I take enough. A word of advice, with benzos you might not actually be aware of how "fucked up" you are while you are on them, and that might lead to the urge of re-dosing. If you want to use a benzo, especially Xanax, in school I advise a low to moderate dose, and put the rest somewhere else. I would recommend 0.5 mg - 0.75 mg Xanax for someone with no benzo tolerance in a public setting. Often those out to get high off of benzos take much higher doses, and Xanax is very popular in recreational use in the US compared to other benzos. The effects of 0.5 mg - 0.75 mg for you would probably include anxiolysis (anxiety relief), disinhibition, maybe a mood lift, sedation, and possible impairment of motor skills. Also some amnesia is quite possible, say you take a Xanax at school, you might look back on the day as a blur. Opiates and benzos are VERY different. Both are great, both are very addictive (in sort of different ways). I advised in your other thread NOT to take opiates at school, but lowish doses of benzos make a stressful day at school easier, and time seems to speed up a little. Opiates cause true euphoria, benzos don't really do the same, but their effects might be percieved as euphoric by some. I enjoy my benzo most in social situations as it helps with my social anxiety, and if I am up, and about I can "feel" the effects more than I would if I were to just watch television or whatever around the house. Seriously, though only low to moderate doses at school. Too much Xanax, and you will look fucked up, you will be stumbling, bumbling, and it won't be good. A 0.5 mg dose of Xanax I would think perfect for a day at school for someone without any benzo tolerance. NO MORE THAN 1 mg, at school, that just wouldn't work out well.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Well some people who go to school are prescribed them and get around without stumbling over themselves. I have this feeling you will take it and report back you didn't feel anything. I don't know why, I just have that feeling. But then again, if you were able to get high off 5mg of hydrocodone...


----------



## Alex000

Yes, I am prescribed Xanax, and get around just fine, but do have tolerance. I wasn't saying 0.5 mg Xanax would have him stumbling. I really doubt it would. But, if he were to pop a bar or something, I think he would have a number of falls, not to mention all sorts of other trouble.


----------



## Ms.NeonLightsxx

Good old znx as i call it lol. As far how xanax makes you feel well that all depends on your dose of xanax. There are several different kinds of xanax out there, peaches, footballs, french fries, all different mgs. I wouldn't recommend taking xanax for the first time in school as you might get extremely sedated, TRUST ME. My first time taking xanax i took a whole bar and a half and could not remember anything that had happened the next morning, including a missing side mirror on my car. Do NOT compare hydrocodone with xanax, completely different substances. Hydrocodone is not as merely as strong as Xanax is and xanax is a benzo which is a totally in return gives u a totally different feeling. Taken in low doses such as a .25 you will feel peaceful, a bit sedated, and less anxiety then you would normally feel. Generally the effects from xanax are the same taken in low doses and high doses, the only difference is taking more will enhance the effects and typically cause you to slur, loss of balance, loss of inhibitions etc. So yea, do not take in school .


----------



## Alex000

I think school would be fine if he reacts normally to a small-ish dose of Xanax. He insisted on doing hydrocodone at school, which I advised against as he has no opiate tolerance, but like you said they are two completely different substances. Maybe the OP should do a test run with the Xanax at home, but I don't think 0.5 mg Xanax is too much. Xanax allows me to function, without it I'd be a nervous reck.


----------



## Ms.NeonLightsxx

Oh i also forgot to mention that as a first time user you are unaware as of what to feel coming up on xanax, it doesnt necessarily hit you right away. This is not weed, people. Xanax actually takes anywhere from 15-20 minutes to feel its real effects. You might feel the effects start trickling in the first 10 minutes but remember this is a pill, and it needs to be broken down before you feel anything. With that said, do NOT go thinking it is not working and eat more. Have done it before, and it is not worth it unless you want to be fully incapacitated. Just looking out!


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

I wouldn't recommend taking it at school either because you never know how it may affect you but believe me this kid is stubborn and will take it at school lol. Everybody recommended not to take the hydrocodone at school also but he didn't listen so there is no use in telling him not to take at school. No intention of dissing you Pantera


----------



## Azatos

Imo its pretty boring compared to most benzo's but its cool sometimes.  When I feel real stressed and can get one or two I'll just kick back play some xbox or chill with friends.  

Xanax isn't that great beause it doesn't really have strong muscle relaxing property's aka no body high, all it does is cause sedation and cure anxiety.

Now eat 20-30mg of Valium, smoke a couple bowls or blunt or something.  It's the floatiest high I've ever had.  Reminds me of coming out of dental anesthesia but a lot more pleasant.


----------



## Alex000

I think opiates at school for someone with no tolerance = dysphoric mess. Worst case scenario with benzos would be well pretty bad at school, but not if the doses aren't large, I don't see the issue. Not to advocate he use Xanax everyday, or make a habit out of it, but he is looking for a drug he can use at school. I don't think hydrocodone was a good choice, Xanax however could work. Benzos get a bad rap because those with no tolerance just pop a bar or two, and not think much of it. A quarter of a bar (0.5 mg) is likely to be just fine IMO.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

My benzo preference is Klonopin. If you have a choice go with that. Xanax is overrated and Klonopin is underrated.


----------



## rxking377

*use with caution*

i've taken xans fo 10 years for anxiety, panic attacks, and seizures. it is a very effective drug if taken correctly, but in high doeses it can make you forget your damn name if you take to much. it is very fast acting and can cause loss of motor functions, slurred speech, and a distorted perception of time, just to name a few. it also has bad withdrawal symptoms if you are a constant user. do not underestimate the potency of this drug, it can make you wake up and and have no recollection of what occured the day before


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Yeah, blackouts are common if you take too much.

The hardest part is trying to figure out your starting dose if you haven't taken it before.


----------



## Pantera

ok, yes i am set on taking it at school if i can even get some.

I will only take .5mg to see how i react to it first. I am very cautious about this. Trust me i wont go and take too much than requested no matter what.

and about taking hydrocodone at school i think its great. Im sure you guys are right about it being better when laying down at home. but taking it at school is great too imo. as soon as you take it the school day is over.


----------



## Alex000

Hydrocodone or any opiate has the potential to induce euphoria in any circumstance, but I think the effects of opiates in general can be enjoyed better in a restful, comfortable enviroment. An opiate-naive individual could experience quite unpleasant effects if moving about like one would in school. But you did what you wanted, and that is that. Xanax will be great at school however, but I don't mean more euphoric. What I mean is that the school enviroment is an okay one for low dose benzos, but I would never waste an opiate at school. Opiates and benzos are very different, and I mean very different. Just because they both can cause sedation, doesn't mean they are similar.


----------



## Pantera

Alex000 said:


> Hydrocodone or any opiate has the potential to induce euphoria in any circumstance, but I think the effects of opiates in general can be enjoyed better in a restful, comfortable enviroment. An opiate-naive individual could experience quite unpleasant effects if moving about like one would in school. But you did what you wanted, and that is that. Xanax will be great at school however, but I don't mean more euphoric. What I mean is that the school enviroment is an okay one for low dose benzos, but I would never waste an opiate at school. Opiates and benzos are very different, and I mean very different. Just because they both can cause sedation, doesn't mean they are similar.



yeah i have pretty bad social anxiety so i think xanax at school would be great. and yeah i was throwing up in the school bathroom when i took 15mg at school. i felt sooo good before that though. Now i am just doing 10mg. Now whenever i take 10mg though i have a HUGE headache after the good effects go away.


----------



## Alex000

Opiates can cause headaches. It isn't unheard of. Benzos at low doses almost certainly won't cause any unpleasant physical effects, except for maybe slight impairment of motor skills. So be careful on the stairs. If you have bad social anxiety, Xanax will help. I might avoid the hydrocodone if I were you, some people don't do well with opiates just because they don't. Benzos pretty much effect everyone the same, not to say that there aren't exceptions, but their effects are pretty predictable for a given situation.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

If you have social anxiety then it may make you feel good taking it at school.


----------



## Pantera

the hydrocodone relaxes me at school which without it is completley impossible. it makes me feel better than ive ever felt in my life. Yeah it is very addicting though. yesterday was the first time i took it two days in a row. before that i took it once a month.

Im thinking about getting more for tomorrow. my depression right now is just worse than its ever been and i need something even though i know it can actually make you even more depressed in the end.

i just care too much what people think and im too sensitive. today i was crying in the school bathroom because i was too stressed out. sometimes i act like a complete girl. but theres nothing i can do about it. I dont want to act like a girl i just do lol


----------



## Alex000

Okay, Pantera, don't develop an opiate addiction. Easier said than done, but completely possible to prevent an opiate addiction if you aren't yet addicted. That being said, I advise you use the hydrocodone on occassion, taking it several days in a row is asking for addiction. Perhaps, and this is just a perhaps, you might consider seeing a therapist and/or psychiatrist. You sound to be in a hard situation with a lot of anxiety and stress. In the name of harm reduction, I advise you don't self-medicate day to day especially with opiates. Also, Xanax will help with how you're feeling, if you do get access to it, use it sparingly. I wouldn't take Xanax everyday either unless prescribed to you and directed for daily use, even then a benzo habit isn't something you want. Wasn't something I wanted, but it happened. Granted mine isn't large, it is still a potential issue. Whatever you use, use sparingly. Not everyday. And therapy can work wonders, so like I said give it a thought.


----------



## Pantera

i cant go to a psychiatrist. im 18 and would have to tell my parents about my problems which i cant do.

this is why i need some xanax. cuz then i could switch on and off them and wouldnt be really addicted to one. like lets say i can do hydrocodone once a week and xanax once a week. this would help so much but honestly i cannot see myself getting any xanax.


----------



## Alex000

Why can't you get Xanax, I thought you could? You can tell your parents about your issues, and see a psychiatrist if you want, and they are willing, which they should be. You don't need to go into details, just explain how you have been feeling. A psychiatrist will script you meds, and you could take them if you feel you need meds. A therapist might be something else to consider. I am not saying you absolutely shouldn't self-medicate, but be aware that you are truly playing with fire especially with the opiates. If you can keep it to once a week, great, but everyone says that to themselves at some point.


----------



## Pantera

i have to see if anyone has any. also i have to ask them for it which is hard as it is.


----------



## Alex000

Yeah, I was about to ask someone if they knew anyone the other day, but I was kind of cut off. Sometimes hinting around is best.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

I've been trying to hint around to try and get rid of my Tramadol for benzos lol


----------



## Pantera

i think ive had enough. im gonna finely see if i can go to the doctors and get something. how much do perscriptions cost for social anxiety though

and if i actually get xanax i'll use it as it should be used


----------



## rocker97x

xanax feels like you had to piss or shit all day and you just got to the john. Purely relaxing, like the weight is of your shoulders, but for hours


----------



## Pantera

rocker97x said:


> xanax feels like you had to piss or shit all day and you just got to the john. Purely relaxing, like the weight is of your shoulders, but for hours



lol nice way to put it


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

Pantera said:


> yeah i have pretty bad social anxiety so i think xanax at school would be great. and yeah i was throwing up in the school bathroom when i took 15mg at school. i felt sooo good before that though. Now i am just doing 10mg. Now whenever i take 10mg though i have a HUGE headache after the good effects go away.



lol bro forreal i literally RAN my ass outta my algebra 2 class cause i was puking. covering my mouth with my hands with a mouth full of puke. uhhhh nasty shit lol. learned my lesson after that. build tolerance before you go to school on it


----------



## MatthewD

rocker97x said:


> xanax feels like you had to piss or shit all day and you just got to the john. Purely relaxing, like the weight is of your shoulders, but for hours



This is among the best descriptions of the Xanax (or generally Benzo's) feeling I have ever read. I thoroughly agree with it. During a good dose, your muscles feel somewhat like marshmallows, and for me at least, everything feels like it's going in slightly-slow motion. It's not just like taking a shit, but more like taking a shit in your own home, when no one else is there. Pure relaxation.

Having said all of the previous, I believe you could pass as sober/straight during a school day. I also believe you probably will under-perform while on Xanax too, and forget a lot more information than usual. Although, if anyone asks, "you had a late night".


----------



## likeakite

For me Xanax will make me stagger at 3mg. Takes away hunger and makes food taste bad(for me) but they make me crave sweets.


----------



## šljiva

The only time I tried xanax I fell asleep. It sucks imho


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Pantera said:


> i think ive had enough. im gonna finely see if i can go to the doctors and get something. how much do perscriptions cost for social anxiety though
> 
> and if i actually get xanax i'll use it as it should be used



Chances are if you go to the doctor for any sort of anxiety they will first prescribe you antidepressants. Ask for Xanax and you may be automatically labeled a drug seeker. If you are given any sort of benzo chances are that you will get something like clonazepam or lorazepam. Alprazolam is more reserved for panic attacks.


----------



## Alex000

K'd-Out is right. SSRI's are the craze with all of the psychiatrists these days, and they can be helpful to some, sometimes harmful to others. If you are lucky you might get a benzo script, but not all psychs like scripting benzos the first visit, even though mine did . Klonopin is very popular these days, and is in some ways like Valium in the sixties, everyone is on it, that or Xanax.


----------



## Pantera

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> Chances are if you go to the doctor for any sort of anxiety they will first prescribe you antidepressants. Ask for Xanax and you may be automatically labeled a drug seeker. If you are given any sort of benzo chances are that you will get something like clonazepam or lorazepam. Alprazolam is more reserved for panic attacks.



well i guess i wont mind as long as what they give me works.


----------



## Pantera

Warm'nFuzzy said:


> lol bro forreal i literally RAN my ass outta my algebra 2 class cause i was puking. covering my mouth with my hands with a mouth full of puke. uhhhh nasty shit lol. learned my lesson after that. build tolerance before you go to school on it



lol same thing happened to me when i took 15mg hydrocodone the first time. I started feeling sick in my math class then quickly left and as soon as i got out of the door I started throwing up but nothing was coming out. Then i get to the bathroom and I am sweating like crazy and have a big headache and my i see my friend in there and he says that i look extremly tired.


----------



## Pantera

you think if i asked for klonopin the doctor would give it to me?


----------



## RandomGuy123

shady4091 said:


> Wow OP, you have to be one of the most immature, irresponsible people I have ever seen on this forum. Why bother coming here if you're not going to listen to what anyone has to say. Three people now have told you that taking drugs in school is a BAD IDEA. I don't give a shit if you haven't been caught yet. Either you will be caught, or your behavior and use will catch up to you in the long run; and like someone pointed out, you won't learn shit.
> 
> I hope you do take a bar in school. I hope you stumble around like a retard, pass out in class, and wake up with authorities standing all around you while you fumble your words trying to recall what the fuck happened. I guarantee if you don't get kicked out of school and continue on this way, you'll become addicted and fail all of your classes anyway. You'll wonder "what could have possibly gone wrong in my plan to alternate between two highly addictive drugs to prevent addiction?" But I guess you're too cool for school anyway...
> 
> Sorry I'm being a bit harsh but I have a weak spot for people who have too bad a case of the "it'll never happen to me"'s



You're a goddam party pooper dude, people know how much fun it is to go to school on xanax, he's obviously already fucked with hydrocodone and I think if he's done high doses of that then he'll be fine with .5MGS OF XANAX. Goddam nazi.


----------



## Pantera

RandomGuy123 said:


> You're a goddam party pooper dude, people know how much fun it is to go to school on xanax, he's obviously already fucked with hydrocodone and I think if he's done high doses of that then he'll be fine with .5MGS OF XANAX. Goddam nazi.



and im only planning on doing .5mg to start out and see how it is. Nothing can go wrong from doing that


----------



## TheTwighlight

Pantera said:


> I have hydrocodone now i need a benzo so my tolerance wont go up really fast. and i'll keep alternating



See you in rehab.


----------



## Pantera

TheTwighlight said:


> See you in rehab.



atleast i'll be there with you


----------



## Pantera

Pantera said:


> you think if i asked for klonopin the doctor would give it to me?



anyone know the answer to this? could i ask for it or would the doctor just label me as a druggie?


----------



## wellbeing

I would not ask for kpin out right at your first couple of visits. I started benzos 5 years ago when I was 18 and starting college. I first was prescribed a very low dose of Ativan. I just stayed on the script for a month or longer and said that it worked but not well enough. I kept getting higher until I was on 120 2mg Xanax a day, this OF COURSE effected my schooling negatively. I couldn't remember a goddamn this the professor would say, I ended up droping and only recently started again. When I quit them I was VERY lucky in not having withdrawals, it's some kind of freak of nature thing with my brain I guess. I do still love the feeling of not having any kind of anxiety even think about phasing me and I will score them every so often. Be really careful when taking them at school one thing I've realized from years of taking Xanax is that you are WAY more fucked up than you think you are when you are in the clouds on Xanax. I mean I've been so fucked up that I have drooled while answering a question from a professor, when he looked at me funny I told him to "shut the fuck up"  all he did was look at me I'm the one that decided to answer the question. So yea, be careful and don't take this at school, it's not like hydro were you can preform at the same lvl.


----------



## Pantera

wellbeing said:


> I would not ask for kpin out right at your first couple of visits. I started benzos 5 years ago when I was 18 and starting college. I first was prescribed a very low dose of Ativan. I just stayed on the script for a month or longer and said that it worked but not well enough. I kept getting higher until I was on 120 2mg Xanax a day, this OF COURSE effected my schooling negatively. I couldn't remember a goddamn this the professor would say, I ended up droping and only recently started again. When I quit them I was VERY lucky in not having withdrawals, it's some kind of freak of nature thing with my brain I guess. I do still love the feeling of not having any kind of anxiety even think about phasing me and I will score them every so often. Be really careful when taking them at school one thing I've realized from years of taking Xanax is that you are WAY more fucked up than you think you are when you are in the clouds on Xanax. I mean I've been so fucked up that I have drooled while answering a question from a professor, when he looked at me funny I told him to "shut the fuck up"  all he did was look at me I'm the one that decided to answer the question. So yea, be careful and don't take this at school, it's not like hydro were you can preform at the same lvl.



lol

i wont take that much to the point where i'll be completly messed up


----------



## wellbeing

You only have to take 2mg to get fucked up beyond concealment if you aren't used to it. Im just saying man you have said some stuff to make me believe you are heading towards addiction I'm just trying to give you a heads up but I guess you have to fuck up yourself. Good luck


----------



## Whipped Dream

TheTwighlight said:


> See you in rehab.




LOL

It CAN be done that way. I alternate back n forth between benzos and opiates as needed for anxiety. 

My monthly dosing average is about 5-6 times a month. Been doing it for about a year now. My tolerance hasn't built up, and I don't use unnecessarily. 

Moderation and self restraint is key - AN OUNCE OF MODERATION EQUALS A TON OF DRUG REHABILITATION.


----------



## Alex000

Don't ask for Klonopin, it will likely come your way if you are just frank about your anxiety and nervousness with your psychiatrist. I said likely, maybe not first visit, maybe. I got k-pin my first visit, and out of all the benzos I'd say psychiatrists feel most comfortable with Klonopin overall. Like I said don't ask for it by name, if your anxiety is that bad chances are a benzo will be in the mix unless you have a psychiatrist really tight will with the script pad, but out of all the docotors they tend not to be. He or she may direct you to use it everyday, but that is questionable unless you literally can't function due to the anxiety. I wish I had used my benzos as needed, but became comfortable taking it everyday.


----------



## Pantera

ok im going to doctor in 2 hours wish me luck 

honestly i just want something that works


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Your going in 2 hours?? Well shit man, what about a heads up. Tell us what you get.

I dunno about asking for Klonopin, you could but then again...I'm not sure. If there seems to be a point in the conversation where it seems alright then maybe but don't say "Can I have Klonopin?" If anything just ask that you've heard about Klonopin and wondering what it was.


----------



## Alex000

Good luck, I bet you'll get an SSRI, and maybe a small - medium sized benzo script.


----------



## Pantera

Alex000 said:


> Good luck, I bet you'll get an SSRI, and maybe a small - medium sized benzo script.



thats what im hoping for. anything more would be extra

and unless it seems perfectly right im not gonna ask for klonopin


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Is this your first visit?


----------



## Alex000

Yep, if I had to guess it will be Paxil, and Klonopin. Just guessing for fun, tell us how it goes.


----------



## Pantera

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> Is this your first visit?



yeah, except the time i went there for shin splints.

i want to leave with some sort of benzo. Klonopin sounds the best and i have a good feeling that i'll be getting it too.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Pantera said:


> yeah, except the time i went there for shin splints.
> 
> i want to leave with some sort of benzo. Klonopin sounds the best and i have a good feeling that i'll be getting it too.



Oh, so this isn't a psychiatrist?

That may be good. That may be bad. Hopefully good


----------



## Pantera

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> Oh, so this isn't a psychiatrist?
> 
> That may be good. That may be bad. Hopefully good



its gonna be good i already can tell. im gonna say i need something that will work right away because i need it now. (which i actually do) that is where the benzos will come in to play.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Good attitude. Yeah, ask for something that works fast. Good idea.

And of course, you will have to report back.


----------



## Alex000

Hmm, well if it is not a psychiatrist, he might not feel as comfortable scripting benzos. I don't know. He probably will though. You seem anxious enough so as to be sedated.


----------



## Pantera

today i honestly had a HUGE panic attack. Nothing like i ever had before. My face got very red, my neck, chest, and arms had hives all over and i was shaking uncontrollably. This all happened during my attempt to tell my guidance counselor about my social anxiety. and its crazy cuz nothing that bad ever happened. they sent me home from school early and everything

Now im gonna tell the doctor what happened. He'll have to give me a benzo now or he'll be a complete dick.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

It really all depends on your doctor.


----------



## deano88

Reading the comments on the side effects of this drug is making me wonder if this is what I got spiked with a few months back. Is this stuff solubal?


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

deano88 said:


> Reading the comments on the side effects of this drug is making me wonder if this is what I got spiked with a few months back. Is this stuff solubal?



No, not really. Very slightly. But you could still have been spiked with it, doesn't mean they don't dissolve in water.


----------



## Pantera

all im gonna say is i almost got completly shit on. now im just on lexapro. My mom had to beg for it too. They were trying not to even give me SSRI's because of the suicidal thoughts it may cause.

almost gave me a beta blocker lol

well atleast i got an ssri and if it helps than good if it doesnt than i just got swindled.

when he brought up xanax he already had that out of the question. saying i'll just look drugged up all the time.


----------



## Alex000

Well, sounds like he doesn't want to treat you for your symptoms, or at least is a bit afraid too. A lot of family docs don't like dealing with psychiatry, and refer their patients to psychiatrists who will not be afraid to treat you.


----------



## Pantera

Fuck my life


----------



## Alex000

The lexapro might very well help, don't be discouraged. If it doesn't ask for a referal to a psychiatrist if that is what you feel you need.


----------



## Pantera

i want something now though. he couldnt have given me something just for a week or two? the lexapro takes a month to see if it is working or not.


----------



## Pantera

im mostly just extremley pissed that he tried giving me a beta blocker and that i needed to beg him for lexapro. I had hives all over my body just from talking to my guidance counselor about my anxiety.


----------



## Alex000

Well, yes the full effects might take a while to kick in, I understand your frustration.


----------



## Alex000

A beta-blocker might not be a terrible idea, it would help with the physical symptoms of your anxiety and nervousness. Like I said family docs are often hesitant about scripting psych meds, while psychiatrists obviously aren't.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

A psychiatrist would be much more understanding which is why when you said doctor I had second thoughts about the possibility of you getting a benzodiazepine. You should go see a psychiatrist, much more understanding to your needs. Doctors just don't know much about psychology and stuff. They have little training with it.


----------



## Pantera

looks like im gonna have to take some extra hydrocodone until the lexapro starts to kick in (if it even does)


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Do you have any hydrocodone?


----------



## Alex000

This hydrocodone must be coming from somewhere, why not see if there is any Xanax available or any benzo like you originally intended on to use as needed until the Lexapro begins to help with the anxiety. Not encouraging you to develop a benzo habit, but taking more opiates might lead to opiate addiction which is very hard to escape. Benzo addiction is, too, but still opiates are so alluring they really should be done very cautiously.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

I remember when you were saying that you had tried nothing at all and were curious about hydrocodone. Now your seeking Xanax lol


----------



## Whipped Dream

If you want something similar to an opiate in the short term Kratom is still legal...although it affects people differently, and it really depends on the strain. Kratom UEI I've heard works very similar to Hydrocodone. 


You need to check into a different Doc..f'in Lexapro...what a shitty deal.


----------



## Pantera

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> I remember when you were saying that you had tried nothing at all and were curious about hydrocodone. Now your seeking Xanax lol



lol yeah.

and i have some hydrocodone but im not sure if any has xanax.


----------



## psytaco

By the way OP. how old are you?


----------



## Pantera

i should have never said anything. now i feel worse than i ever did. I hate people feeling bad for me and i hate having to share my feelings.

and i just want to say i wouldnt take any drugs at all if i didnt have social anxiety. or atleast i wouldnt go seeking for drugs.

Im just using them for my problems. The reason i dont take it at home is because i need to use them when i need them most, at school.


----------



## Pantera

psytaco said:


> By the way OP. how old are you?



im 18


----------



## psytaco

so are you in highschool or college? If its college, yeah you could probably get away with being a bit zonked out in class, highschool you have to be alot more careful.


----------



## Pantera

psytaco said:


> so are you in highschool or college? If its college, yeah you could probably get away with being a bit zonked out in class, highschool you have to be alot more careful.



senior in highschool. but im not taking a high dosage of anything. I'll be fine. I always start extremely low. im extra careful about that.

i doubt i will get any xanax though


----------



## wolverhamptonian

This is from the view point of a person who takes benzos myself 4 anxiety. Being from the uk clonazepam aprlozolam ie arnt really used to often here. If you luck at a logicly from my view point and i stress my view point i would try with vallium and buildup 2 your required potency because i dont know if im alone here but vallium has a fine balance of all what a benzo should have to relive anxiety pluss its got a lengthy half life so you cant go wrong really .Because like myself and many others on here i presumehave at some point or another abruptly stopped or ran out of there supply of benzos and basicly it aint a fuckin joke far from it .So i personly would go down the vallium route and increase the dosage 2 required potencey i may be being showing favortisum 2 vallium because in the uk theres basicly 4 main ones used. Vallium librium lorazepam and temazepam. But seriously if you are thinking of making it a long term benzo experience i would sway to vallium for the long half life benefits pluss its various other uses <speaking from personal ongoing experience to this day 4 seven years>and just equate potency be good


----------



## KeepingThingsReal

My friend came to school fucking blown off 1 and a half xanax pills.


----------



## severely etarded

I wouldn't take anymore than .5 - 1 mg tops at school. Anymore is when people really start noticing. People who know you well might even be able to tell something's off on just .5 mg.

As for being like hydrocodone, nothing alike. Xanax gets me all fucked up, and a relaxed/chill body feeling. Hydrocodone doesn't really do anything to me besides make me feel numb, and more fucked up if I drink. To get fucked up on opiates I need oxy, but I don't get as much euphoria as most other people. Maybe I fucked up my dopamine receptors from taking adderall for 7 yrs... IDK.


----------



## F1n1shed

You have already done hydro so i'd say the hydro feeling is a lot better, because it actually makes your body feel good. Xanax is good for doing a big speech or trying to pick up a girl, i mean it doesnt really give you a body high. It just makes you super relaxed, and you may get just a little euphoria on it. But anyways like others have said , it makes you NOT give a fuck at all. I was on 2mg xanax and some alcohol at this party this week end and i was just NOT giving a fuck doing my own thing, like its no ones business : P


----------



## Pantera

so now i may be getting a benzo cuz the lexapro hasnt done anything in a month and i need something to work now.

How much of a starting dose do you think they will give me for xanax or klonopin? and how good will it work? will i truly not care about anything? Like just taking hydrocodone made me not care about anything cuz i was like damn im high and just feeling good.


----------



## RedBaron

If you get xanax you'll be started on 0.25mg if I'm not mistaken. 1/8 of a bar. You aren't going to feel high, but it may help reduce anxiety, which can lead to a feeling of wellbeing.


----------



## Pantera

what dose do you think will DEFINETLY relax me and not care?


----------



## RedBaron

If you have no benzo tolerance, you will probably begin to notice it at 0.5mg. If that's too weak, then 1mg will probably get you to a good limbo of no emotions. Careful though, too much and you'll just pass right out and not enjoy yourself.
It's a subtle drug, a little can go a long way.


----------



## Pantera

RedBaron said:


> If you have no benzo tolerance, you will probably begin to notice it at 0.5mg. If that's too weak, then 1mg will probably get you to a good limbo of no emotions. Careful though, too much and you'll just pass right out and not enjoy yourself.
> It's a subtle drug, a little can go a long way.



remember im taking it at school so wouldnt 1 mg really mess me up for my first time?


----------



## TheBuckler

Look at your text books then look of the bar of Xanax and think about your mental health.. 
 trying Xanax for the first time next week :D


----------



## Anxiety

Seeing my doc early again next week. 3rd attempt at a benzo in 2 months.


----------



## Pantera

Anxiety said:


> Seeing my doc early again next week. 3rd attempt at a benzo in 2 months.



im trying for it today. My 2nd time in a month. i have this presentation and im gonna say I cant do it and need something before the lexapro starts kicking in.


----------



## Whipped Dream

Pantera said:


> im trying for it today. My 2nd time in a month. i have this presentation and im gonna say I cant do it and need something before the lexapro starts kicking in.



I'm actually surprised your doc didn't give you something for the short term while you're waiting for the Lexapro to kick in. That's pretty standard IME. When I talked to my doc about anxiety he gave me Prozac, but then also included a script for a month's supply of Lortab for the time I was waiting on the Prozac to kick in. 

Just be honest. I've found that being up front with your doc goes a long way. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Pantera

I just got perscribed Lorazepam. thoughts?


----------



## Whipped Dream

Pantera said:


> I just got perscribed Lorazepam. thoughts?




I think you............ *SCORED!!!!*


Hell, when I asked for Lorazepam for my anxiety my Doc shuddered and gave me umpteen million reasons why he would NOT prescribe it to me. "It's too potent," was his main excuse. 


He gave me Valium instead, which is a much weaker benzo. 

Be careful with Lorazepam - its pretty strong stuff. Try it once or twice at home before you start taking it at school.


----------



## Anxiety

Pantera said:


> I just got perscribed Lorazepam. thoughts?


Arggh, I'm so jealous right now..... I wouldn't dream of getting that. Enjoy being anxiety-less!


----------



## regfairfield

ive taken about 2 mgs with no tolerance and i couldnt tell if i was high or not...benzos dont really do it for me..


----------



## RandomGuy123

regfairfield said:


> ive taken about 2 mgs with no tolerance and i couldnt tell if i was high or not...benzos dont really do it for me..



of xanax? on xanax 2mg you should feel relaxed and sleepy.


----------



## regfairfield

RandomGuy123 said:


> of xanax? on xanax 2mg you should feel relaxed and sleepy.




thats what im saying...im never really not relaxed with my day life....so i dunno maybe i was high but it blended in with my normal personality so i didnt really notice the difference


----------



## Gormur

^even with no benzo tolerance, 2mg alprazolam would give me enough relief to think more clearly/objectively. benzos don't make me high, but i have pretty bad anxiety as well


----------



## MikeFromTheScene

Im gonna help you out a lot if you read this xanax to be honest is my fave drug now and the high is almost exactly like an opiate high(depending on the person and how they react). Hydrocodone is honestly nothing. A percoset is stronger then a vicodone and they are both weak if ypu wanna get high from opiates you should take a 30mg oxycodone HCL, brandname is roxycodone not to be confused with roxicet(shit) i am perscribes 120 30mg oxycodone every 3 days so i understand the risks and dangers and i also am prescribed xanax i isually take around 40mg xanax at a time bit i have been arpund the block but 2mg will not black out a average sized man who abuses drugs. It would be unlikely i would snort 2-5mg (make sure you snort them) if you get a chanve try the oxycodone 30mg usually $20 on the street, 1 is equal to 6 5mg percs so about 5 10mg hydrocodones.


----------



## pirates_

blah, take .25 at school. worst thing that will happen will be you following asleep and or professing your love for thegirl sitting closest to you


----------



## Opanaking

It really varies, xanax feels best to me when I take it during a panic attack or during times of insominia. Sometimes it will make me feel euphoric and relaxed. Other times it will just make me feel retarded and unable to move.


----------



## blakee

can i shoot up xanax?


----------



## jacked upp

damn, swim just took 6mg w/ 6 drinks and he's like sober. mustv been fudged up xanniez. swim will find out tomorrow lolz.

no, no cant shoot that shit up, bad 4 u and doesn't work


----------



## Allein

Hi jacked up, welcome to BL

We don't SWIM here, it affords you no protection, makes posts difficult to read and gets your socks wet,a quick edit would be much appreciated


----------



## slowdive88

I genuinely believe you're seeking relief from very real anxiety, but please do not use hydrocodone habitually for this. You will become dependent. Its only a matter of time. In 2003 I started with 50mg of tramadol once a week. Now its 200mg daily and has been for the past several years. You do not want to experience addiction/dependency.


----------



## effie

Hey guys, welcome to BL and BDD. As atm said, no swimming allowed, see the BLUA 

We also don't encourage bumping of old threads; things move fast here and you are invited to start a new thread if you have a HR-related query, that way it doesn't get lost. It's best not to offer advice on old posts either as the OP is unlikely to come back and check - focus on newer posts and your help will be much appreciated 

Closed, PM me with any queries.


----------

